# Will Smiths "trailer"



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sheesh!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

DAMN! Thats nicer than my house...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I guess it is nice....but it ain't no OUTBACK!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I guess it is nice....but it ain't no OUTBACK!!!


You betcha!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

ha! my outback is nicer then my house was. Part of why I gave up the house to move into the outback full time.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Betcha Gilligan didn't work on Will Smith's trailer...


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like this will be added to the long list of purchases when I hit the lottery...lol


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

For $2M, I would have expected it to transform into Optimus Prime or something... That thing is HUGE! I like the comment about "this thing is sucking up half our gasoline reserve." Although I doubt that's the case, I still thought it was pretty funny....because it obviously uses diesel!


----------

